# Do you brush your horses teeth?



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

I noticed some tartar buildup on my horses teeth and scaled and brushed his teeth today. Does anyone else do this for their horse or do you just have the equine dentist do it when they get their teeth floated? Scooter was very cooperative while I cleaned his teeth. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

no . My horses would not stand for that.
I have taken the water hose on low and sprayed very gently into their mouth, as long as the horse cooperated, and that is usually just on the horses that Like to play in the water and with the water hose.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are not supposed to remove that scale on a horse's teeth, it protects them.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

That sounds like something you should only do under advice of a vet/equine dentist. Horse's teeth have no enamel and I'd be terrified of doing damage to them.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just leave them alone. The only time (normally) it's an issue is the large tartar buildups that the canines can get










If it looks like either remove it carefully or have the dentist do it (it shouldn't get that big if the dentist comes out regularly as they should since they (should) clean it).

Otherwise just leave it.

Horses are not humans.

You'll notice the dentist doesn't brush the teeth and doesn't do "tartar control" unless there's an issue. You don't want to damage them and it won't make any positive change.


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

I just spoke to my Equine Dentist and she said scaling the tartar off is fine (it does not protect their teeth) and brushing isn't going to make a difference but if I wanted to do it, it was fine also.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I will chip the tarter off my mare's front teeth every once in a while (maybe twice a year) but that's it. When my vet does her teeth she will also chip it off and told me it is fine to do, but not necessary.


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

Just so your not misinformed, horses do have tooth enamel. I am a certified (human) dental assistant that no longer practices. Teeth are pretty much teeth. Keeping them clean is a good thing. Many health problems are indicated first in the mouth. Its a good idea to check for issues on a regular basis.

www.the*horse*.com/...learn-from-*horses*-evolving-*tooth*-*enamel*


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

*Tartar*

As an Equine Dentist I have to say it is important to keep the teeth clean of tartar. I say this because, tartar can become very painful involving the soft gingival tissue around the base of the tooth. Once this tissue is disturbed periodontal issues often follow.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes horses do have enamel, but their teeth are not designed the same nor made up the same as humans (though yes teeth are teeth and there are many similarities, but the details differ). Also, obviously important, the diets and ways of eating differ.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I was thinking about this and thinking of starting cleaning. It may seem silly but why not lol id rather have a 30yo pony with teeth than without.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Goldilocks said:


> I was thinking about this and thinking of starting cleaning. It may seem silly but why not lol id rather have a 30yo pony with teeth than without.


If you want to do it, do it, but not for that reason^ horses teeth don't work like that. They are a fixed length and an older horse WILL loose teeth


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

what flavor tooth past do you use that would be cool on You tube


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

Yogiwick,

Just making sure that you understand. I am not talking about filing their teeth down. It is scaling off the tartar deposits on their teeth (at the gumline). Cleaning the tartar off keeps them from getting periodontal disease. Periodontal disease leads to red bleeding irritated gums, bone loss (bone loss will cause the teeth to fall out) they will NOT fall out from keeping them clean. 

Did you see what the Equine Dentist wrote? He said basically the same thing about periodontal disease. I know that horse's teeth only grow for a certain amount of time and they are not like ours but telling someone if they keep their horses teeth free of debris and tartar that they will lose their teeth is completely false. Talk to your Equine Dentist.


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

77Lisa said:


> Yogiwick,
> 
> Just making sure that you understand. I am not talking about filing their teeth down. It is scaling off the tartar deposits on their teeth (at the gumline). Cleaning the tartar off keeps them from getting periodontal disease. Periodontal disease leads to red bleeding irritated gums, bone loss (bone loss will cause the teeth to fall out) they will NOT fall out from keeping them clean.
> 
> Did you see what the Equine Dentist wrote? He said basically the same thing about periodontal disease. I know that horse's teeth only grow for a certain amount of time and they are not like ours but telling someone if they keep their horses teeth free of debris and tartar that they will lose their teeth is completely false. Talk to your Equine Dentist.


Uh...where did I say that?

I never thought you were filing them.


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

This is what you said to Goldilocks, "If you want to do it, do it, but not for that reason^ horses teeth don't work like that. They are a fixed length and an older horse WILL loose teeth"

It sounds like you were confused between scaling and filing. So if that isn't it why do you think cleaning teeth will cause a horse to lose their teeth?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I never mentioned scaling nor filing (which the dentist does anyways).

Nowhere did I say that cleaning = teeth falling out. That is absurd unless you're being a complete nutcase and causing damage (and I don't see a horse allowing that).

I will repeat myself- a horses teeth are a fixed length and an older horse WILL lose teeth. This has nothing to do with clean or not clean. Even healthy teeth will fall out eventually. I think you are reading way more into what I said than just what I said.

As far as teeth rotting out and such, obviously that should be avoided but is not a typical happening even without cleaning. If your horse has specific issues they should be addressed of course. I've never heard of a horse losing teeth due to them rotting out (this is NOT a normal thing for horses), yet even with a healthy mouth an older horse will eventually lose teeth.

I'm not sure where the confusion is. I never said cleaning teeth will cause them to lose teeth.

While personally I think brushing the average horses teeth is rather absurd my horses see a dentist regularly (checked at least once a year, more often if needed and done as needed on those checks), the dentist does what needs to be done and if I notice anything in between either the dentist is called or for something like tartar build up I will take care of it myself.

Regardless of how you clean the teeth are either clean or not and while obviously the goal should be for a healthy mouth an older horse will still lose teeth either way, that is a normal part of aging for a horse (and many animals, though other factors do come in)

I've said this a million different ways, I hope I finally clarified this for you.


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

Actually you finally did clarify, seems your not against horses having clean teeth. So, no worries then.  Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I will leave this up to my veterinarian who DOES check my 4 horses teeth when he comes out to do routine shots. While my gelding likes for me to rub the tip of my fingers along his front teeth till they squeak, then he presses harder on my fingers, as he is a weird horse, I don't play in their mouth.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

77Lisa said:


> Actually you finally did clarify, seems your not against horses having clean teeth. So, no worries then.  Have a wonderful evening.


All horses should have properly cared for teeth and that will help extend longevity of the teeth, health of the overall mouth and health and happiness of the horse.

I think that's a fact and never would say otherwise. Just personally think literally brushing is silly and was just responding to the "I want my horse to have teeth when he's 30" since there are more important things than brushing and either way even with a healthy mouth an older horse will lose teeth and wanted to mention that.

Glad I clarified. I was a little confused. XD


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you use one of these?

Great Big Toothbrush : Giant Toothbrush from GreatBigStuff.com


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

BoldComic, 

No, I didn't use that toothbrush but that is awesome!! I my have to get one just to take a picture with my horse! Too funny! Thank you for the great prop idea!


----------



## Dustyisace (Dec 11, 2014)

No I dont. Not sure why I would! :?


----------

